# convert model CI to electric start



## mrgravely88 (Aug 28, 2011)

I have a model CI that I want to convert to electric start. where can I get directions for the conversion? what is approximate cost for parts? thanks for your help.


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

Here is a parts list.

http://oldgravelys.net/pdf/Starter_Kit_IPL_0375.pdf

I would call Richard's for prices. There are no new kits that I know of. Richard's could probably fix you up with used.

In 1971 the starter motor was $78

http://oldgravelys.net/pdf/Starter_Kit_IPL_0769.pdf


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

I thinking about this issue some more I think it would be best to get a 5660 or 5665. There is no charging system on the older tractors.


----------



## Handiman (Dec 11, 2011)

*CI Starter*

Look on Ebay complete kits come up every few weeks, the bidding will get $200 or more. You can get a non-running tractor with electric start cheaper ,plus you have spare parts which can come in handy.


----------



## Handiman (Dec 11, 2011)

New starter kit on Ebay complete! Don't have the link. 

Ted


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

The electric start on a L can cause problems. Google "gravely flywheel alignment" for more info. Gravely issued a service bulletin about this (Technical Bulletin 968, June 25, 1962) regarding this issue. It is a very common problem.


----------



## Handiman (Dec 11, 2011)

*Electric Starter*

Out of 5 Gravely Walkbehinds with electric start I've had problems with one tractor engine with flywheels misaligned . The problem is with such high torque when the starter is first engaged. Another cause is improper timing. Its easily fixed. Put one flywheel in a vice hit the other with a 3lb hammer, check with a straight-edge. Check torque of spreader bolt nut (45 to 60 lbs) stake nut, and I also stake the bolt & washer . Check timing and re-time if necessary. No problems since then.:usa:


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

According to many dealers and field feedback, the #1 cause is letting go of the stop switch before the engine has come to a complete stop. In the tech bulletin, Gravely is less than absolute regarding this issue but the field data fully supports the theory that it is caused by letting go of the stop switch before the engine comes to complete stop.

The data is this:

In every case where the flywheels were thrown out of alignment the tractor had:
Electric start
Pushbutton stop switch

It never happened if the tractor had a toggle stop switch and it never happened on manual start engines.

http://www.oldgravelys.net/pdf/Bulletin_968_19620625.pdf


----------



## Handiman (Dec 11, 2011)

Very good info !!!

Thanks Ted


----------

